# Not greatest mileage



## Diesel Phreak (Feb 13, 2010)

Truck in my sig doesn't do to good on gas. Anything I can do to help? It's straight piped, has new plugs, run fuel injector cleaner often, run 87octane, I only drive like 50mph @ 2100rpm and only getting like 17mpg. Cant seem to do anybetter.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

what size tire do you run??

and get rid of that k&n filter ..go with stock..


----------



## Diesel Phreak (Feb 13, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> what size tire do you run??
> 
> and get rid of that k&n filter ..go with stock..


Ummm 205/75/14. And the truck came with the k&n was considering just getting a fram mostly because i didn't wanna pay for a k&n.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Only thing I know about vehicles, is that the word "Fram" will never be on one of mine. I hate there stuff... CHEAP


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

I noticed this too with my 93, the 2wd 4 cylinders don't get the fuel economy you would think! 

I get about 20 mpg, maybe a little better. Went through the whole drivetrain looking for some reason I wasn't getting above 25, which is what I hoped it would get when I bought it. 

For the longest time I though my fuel gauge was broken, or I had a fuel leak. There is simply no explanation, its fully tuned, everything is fully maintained, I run stock size basic tires, so on and so forth. Runs excellent


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

go to the 15 inch tire and go stock with air filter.
run 5 w 30 oil for best results..

the ka has more horse power than my z24 but my z24 gets 30 miles to the gallon...


----------



## bionicb2r (Feb 4, 2010)

is yours the V6? i think going back to stock air filter is a great idea. personally, i hate K&N. 

my 86.5 V6 gets 25+MPG on the highways and never less than 20 city. i usually keep it around 65 on the highway. its all stock with 235/75/15s on it.


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree with zenegray, go with stock.


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

also check ur muffler it might be a crappy one like mine... i had the same problem with mine except i was getting like 12 mpg.. when i took the muffler off i went up to 23+ mpg  also its the 2.4L 4x4 and im running 235/75/15... im also usually in 4x4 lately


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Does driving on the 87 octane help? I use 85 because the engine doesn't seem to mind. Unless I shouldn't be...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

octane is an explosion inhibtor..

by that i mean it allows the fas to explode ant the last possible second ..

you may get a little more boost by uping the octane but it is a fine line because of the added cost..


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

The only vehicle I ever owned that required high octane was my Yamaha XT-550 enduro. I had to buy gas at either 76 or Phillips 66 ( I have a short term memry loss thing) because it needed leaded gas and I had to add 105+ octane boost. Unless your running a high performance engine, octane is not going to be an issue.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

I ask because the owners manuel says 87 and I use 85. Is this bad. Also you say to use 5w-30. Will this be okay when its 100 degrees outside? THanks


----------



## Diesel Phreak (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I know my muffler isnt an issue, i have my truck straight piped from the Cat back. I should be getting a new cap, rotor and plug wires tomorrow. Thats gotta help a little, can hurt anything. And a new/stock air filter will be next. I've been runnign 10w-30 in my truck but next change i'm going to run some of that sludge cleaner stuff through the oil. The stuff you put in right before you change the oil, and let idle for 5 minute and is suppose to clean out all the gunk in the motor. Then put some high mileage 5w-30 in it.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

clean your maf and seafoam your truck

90 4cy 5sp 2x4 24-36mpg...avg 26-32

my 93 gets 14-26mpg...avg 15-22


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

I have same problem as yours. My friends said that I must use a stock filter.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Spbeyond said:


> Only thing I know about vehicles, is that the word "Fram" will never be on one of mine. I hate there stuff... CHEAP


Definitely agree with that statement! Very cheap indeed.

As for the MPG talk. My truck gets horrible mpg's also. Its only a 4cyl and I only get about 15 mpg tops. But I'm sure its because of the tire size im running.


----------



## kd7skx (Jul 10, 2010)

I just bought a 97 2wd HB 4 cyl. I am running stock tires and Im only getting 15mpg. Truck runs great, just crappy mileage. Time to start looking at why I guess.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

try buying better gas. mine went from 24 to 26 when i started using chevron gas.
on a side note, whats wrong with the k&ns, cause i haven't noticed any downside to mine


----------



## preludexl (Nov 16, 2003)

The older trucks got better mileage than the newer ones???? That's odd.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Emmisions lessons MPG!*



preludexl said:


> The older trucks got better mileage than the newer ones???? That's odd.


 The reason some of the older trucks get better MPG, is due to the lack of emmissions controls that have been added on thru the years...free-er flowing exhaust without a cat...etc.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

change out the charcoal canister


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

kd7skx said:


> I just bought a 97 2wd HB 4 cyl. I am running stock tires and Im only getting 15mpg. Truck runs great, just crappy mileage. Time to start looking at why I guess.


tune up .tune up tune up.
check brakes for dragging .



oil change ,oil change, oil change til you get a clean dip stick the switch to 5 w 30 also ( imo ) go to the 15 inch 235 75 r 15 pathy rim ..

mine went from 25 miles per gallon to just under 30 miles to the gallon..

by getting rid of the 14 inch rim and tire..

as always lighten the load and driving like an old lady is your best bet to better gas mileage...


----------

